# Shampoo that makes fur softer?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good dog shampoo that will make the coat feel softer? Bianca's coat feels a little harsh and I would like her to have softer fur.
When I got her, it was even harsher but since I have been feeding raw and Orijen and giving an oil supplement it is not as harsh as it was, but it is still somewhat harsh or rough.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Try the Aussie moist shampoo.... I bathed Angeles in this and although his fur is already soft it made it even softer. Smells good too.

Here is a link - you can get from most any local pharmacy and store...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F51PWG?ie=UTF8&redirect=true


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

PetRelief moisturizing Shampoo also works great and smells good.
http://www.petreliefshampoo.com


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like Australian Tea Tree...makes the coat soft and shines so nice! I use the shampoo and the spray on coat conditioner.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love Shampoochie bar soap! My sister found it while on a trip and now that's all she and I order. It leaves the dogs smelling great, washes out super easy, keeps them soft and it's so easy to use, you just rub the bar and it lathers great! Then they smell like rosemary and lavender. It works on her dry skinned corgi and my dogs.

http://www.greenstonesoap.com/pets_new.html


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i either use Earthbath Mango Tango or Oatmeal and Aloe or sometimes Buddywash.......


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Any good shampoo can leave your dog's hair temporarily smoother. You might want to look for a different food for it it to truly be soft.

For my dogs, I use Buddy Wash - it has a very light lavender scent so it's mild enough for therepy visits.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I use Fresh n' Clean Oatmeal & Baking Soda on my husky, and we also use it on dogs with dry skin/fur at work. We have a pair of beautiful GSDs that come in and get the oatmeal, and it does wonders for them, too. Plus it smells amazing! Whenever I take Buddy out in the rain, even if it's been weeks since his bath, he starts smelling good again.









I agree, though, the food does play a major roll, the shampoo should just be used as an added bonus. Also, a GSD is only going to get so soft, their coat IS used to protect them from the elements, you know! But yeah, that F&C Oatmeal is super thick and moisturizing (remember to dilute it when you use it, or any shampoo!) and they also make a conditioner.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

We feed Origen and 2 of the 3 GS dogs have just been to the groomers who are well known breeders/handlers and they have commented on the excellent coat and skin condition of each dog. Good nutrition helps improve the condition, and good genetics helps too, although these 2 are totally unrelated. Good luck


----------

